# How do you unhook an IV?



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I could have saved myself a lot of misery last time if I had known how to safely remove an IV from my arm. (was forcibly medicated while screaming that I did not consent) Can you just pull it out without a risk of getting air in your veins or something like that?


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

:








I have thought that so many times... and I always want to ask the person who draws blood, and never do. I tried to look it up online, but








The only thing I've ever seen them do it put the gauze/cotton and squeeze down toward the needle while they slide it out. Then wrap it. But there may be something special... and I want to know, too! I've had some "issues" with IVs ranging from uncomfortable to "illegal"


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

I'd just apply pressure to the skin above the catheter and pull it out. I'd also make sure to slap the piss out of someone trying to medicate me without my consent.


----------



## babyjelly (Jan 12, 2008)

just pull it. pressure with gauze is good to minimize bleeding, but nothing bad is likely to happen if you just pull a regular old iv. and if someone were to try medicating me without my consent, you can bet i'd yank that sucker right out, and TRY to bleed all over that person...because my "contaminating" them with my blood means they get to spend the next hour filling out incident reports and possibly being medicated unneccesarily for hepatitis and hiv. seems fair to me.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babyjelly* 
and if someone were to try medicating me without my consent, you can bet i'd yank that sucker right out, and TRY to bleed all over that person...because my "contaminating" them with my blood means they get to spend the next hour filling out incident reports and possibly being medicated unneccesarily for hepatitis and hiv. seems fair to me.









I almost felt bad there for a second laughing in agreement.


----------



## cravenab00 (May 25, 2005)

oh yea, very simple. learned that the first couple weeks of nursing school. just pull it out, and apply pressure. you could turn off the IV first, but then it wouldnt look like an accident.


----------



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

Yes, as others have said just put some pressure on it with gauze or something and pull it straight out. You will need to take the tape off first though, which might be a bit tricky to do on your own (can be a bit fiddly esp. with one hand). Usually there are a bunch of flat/straight pieces of tape holding the whole thing in place, which are easy to see, but then often there is a very narrow piece of tape wrapped around the actual IV catheter in kind of a V-shape, which is a little harder to see. If you had a partner or friend to help you with that part it would make it easier, but I'm sure you could do it on your own if necessary.

Having said that, I think it would be a lot better to just not be in that situation again, if at all possible... I don't know the details though, and I imagine you've already thought of that!


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

On second thought, tell the person putting it in that you've got terribly sensitive skin and ask them to tape it minimally.


----------



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jörð* 
On second thought, tell the person putting it in that you've got terribly sensitive skin and ask them to tape it minimally.

LOL, good idea!


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

I am an RN and yeah, you apply pressure, pull gently and apply a cotton ball or gauze to the area to stop any bleeding. Getting the tape off the hardest part. You cannot get air in your veins so don't worry about that.


----------



## TayTaysMama (Oct 16, 2007)

I would really have loved to have known this when I had my DC. I thought that I could do myself some kind of harm if I took it out myself. I still find it amazing that they think it is ok to hold down your arm and shove needles in it while you scream NO and other not so nice words!

Good to know. Thanks for the education today! I have already taken precautions to not have this happen again. It's called homebirth!


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

I believe it but I wish I was not really hearing that people are injected without consent!!!!!!!


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

Ooh, thanks for asking that. I wanted to take my own out last time (it was just a saline drip after the birth, they left my IV in "just in case" and then the nurse ignored my many requests to get rid of it already! I was good and swollen for days afterward)


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh ouch! I took mine out after delivery as well (but I am an RN so I guess they did not look down on me too much) and I told them I didn't want it in any longer than necessary. I think I took I took mine out because everyone else was so busy and ignored me asking them, so I just did it myself


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I am pushy. I would just pull it out as soon as they put it in, though I MIGHT wait until they walked out the door.

If I did not concent, there is no way I would just leave it in. And yeah, just pulling it out is all that you need to do. And I would not just "disconnect" it because they could reconnect it. If you pull it out they would have to actually reinsert it. I think they would get the message.

Though, I never thought of bleeding all over them, I might do that too, now that I know it would make much more work for them.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

I hear anecdotally about staff claiming to be hooking you up "just in case we need it" and then sneaking something in (usually Pit). Freaky!


----------



## isfa (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow- that is shocking that they would put it in with you telling them you did not consent. Pain medication is never necessary to save your life or your baby's. What they did is so wrong. Not that you would necessarily want to, but that sounds like a lawsuit.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isfa* 
Wow- that is shocking that they would put it in with you telling them you did not consent. Pain medication is never necessary to save your life or your baby's. What they did is so wrong. Not that you would necessarily want to, but that sounds like a lawsuit.

Pit's not pain medication, and unfortunately it seems to be standard in most places that *everyone* gets it at the very least for 3rd stage. And because I signed myself into the hospital and that's the "standard of care" I haven't much to stand on.

To reply to everyone who said they would have/I should have fought harder or smacked someone... well I'm the type to make replies like that myself.







But to clarify, they started the plain IV beforehand. I was a very last minute UC transfer and out of my mind in transition. They stuck the pit in it moments after DD was pushed out, while DH was over with her and I was screaming to not let them do vit K hep B eye stuff because he forgot everything, and I didn't know they were suctioning her or I would have been telling him to make them stop that, too. I had a UAV OB between my legs yanking on my cord and then sticking his hands in every hole he could find, and bruising my labia and clit with clamps to get them out of the way for stitches that I did not even need. And I was pretty sure they were going to kill my baby and never give her to me. I just didn't have anything left in me to beat anyone up, sorry.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

oh paquerette








I'm still not even sure what they did to me. I was completely out of it by that point, or i have blocked it out. I'm sure I got the pit, but I didn't get anesthetic for stitching







and he yanked out the placenta and they took my baby away, suctioned her, roughed her up, and wouldn't let me touch her... handed her to me wrapped up in 4 blankets.. and there wasn't a thing wrong with her





















I wish I had never gone. I wish I had done SOMETHING other than yell when that UAV cut me. After he stitched me up, he said "nice job pushing" and walked out. Gee, thanks doc.
Oh, did I mention I had retained placenta that went untreated because the practice refused to see me before 6 weeks pp. They called in pain meds for me, though.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 

To reply to everyone who said they would have/I should have fought harder or smacked someone... well I'm the type to make replies like that myself.







But to clarify, they started the plain IV beforehand. I was a very last minute UC transfer and out of my mind in transition. They stuck the pit in it moments after DD was pushed out, while DH was over with her and I was screaming to not let them do vit K hep B eye stuff because he forgot everything, and I didn't know they were suctioning her or I would have been telling him to make them stop that, too. I had a UAV OB between my legs yanking on my cord and then sticking his hands in every hole he could find, and bruising my labia and clit with clamps to get them out of the way for stitches that I did not even need. And I was pretty sure they were going to kill my baby and never give her to me. I just didn't have anything left in me to beat anyone up, sorry.


I did not mean to belittle your experience in any way.







I'm reminded how lucky I am that my homebirth transfer ended up not terrible.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

So sorry that you had to deal with that. I have been abundantly blessed as I have never had a hosptial birth.

But that is also one reason that I have in my birth plan, no IV access for "just in case". Because I just don't trust the nurses or doctors to listen to me. And I figure that if they have to stick me, I will know it. If they have to just connect the tubes, I just may not.

Hopefully I will never have to find out how I would really react. Because one does not know until they have actually been there.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

The precautions involved in pulling out an IV are to try to keep sticky IV fluid from getting on stuff, to prevent the staff from getting needle sticks, and prevent you bleeding on stuff. If you're not worried about those things, it's sooo easy.

Not specifically related to birthing - I think it's really important to have a competent (ie, not drugged, sleepy, or sick) person around almost 100% of the time in a hospital. They can ask the questions - what are you putting up in that bag? How often will she get that? What's it for? Even without malicious intent or paternalism involved, it's nice to have a second system to prevent mistakes. Or even to help make sure the hospitalized person has answers available the moment they are coherant.


----------



## TayTaysMama (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
I hear anecdotally about staff claiming to be hooking you up "just in case we need it" and then sneaking something in (usually Pit). Freaky!

That is what happened to me. I didn't even know I got Pitocin until I requested my medical records.

And the "just in case" in my case was trying to put in the IV while I was trying not to push a baby out. I was leaning over the bed cussing her out and telling her no while she held down my arm. After it was in, I pushed out my babe in 5 minutes. A totally unnecessary IV that led to unnecessary pit!

Any update on the mom?? It would be nice to know what has happened since.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Wow, again I don't know why but that's just shocking. It's sad that there are so many NURSES willing to treat women in such a disrespectful manner. Nurses? Other women and often mothers themselves manhandling and downright abusing laboring women? That's sickening.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Honey, you come live with me to have that baby and I'll fight off the medical personnel with a 2x4, k?

Apply some pressure above the canula where it is in your skin. Not too much, though. Remove the tape and pull it out slowly and apply pressure to stop bleeding. It won't cause an embolism. Trust me, I've seen about a thousand pulled out in my time working on the floor.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
That is what happened to me. I didn't even know I got Pitocin until I requested my medical records.

And the "just in case" in my case was trying to put in the IV while I was trying not to push a baby out. I was leaning over the bed cussing her out and telling her no while she held down my arm. After it was in, I pushed out my babe in 5 minutes. A totally unnecessary IV that led to unnecessary pit!

Ooooooh, mama!


----------



## TayTaysMama (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
Ooooooh, mama!









It's the main reason behind my decision to become a doula!









My dh (wonderful man but not a wonderful birth partner/supporter) and the doc were literally sitting there chuckling while I yelled! Nice!


----------



## maygee (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, I had written in my Birth Plan that I didn't want an IV, the doctor read it, said it was fine, and then at the hospital she said, this is a condition of care and not optional. So I got it. I just wish that woman had read the birth plan and said, you know, this isn't a good match, I believe in xyz, instead of just nodding and going along with me until baby day.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Apricot* 
The precautions involved in pulling out an IV are to try to keep sticky IV fluid from getting on stuff, to prevent the staff from getting needle sticks, and prevent you bleeding on stuff. If you're not worried about those things, it's sooo easy.

Just curious here - why would needle sticks be a concern when removing an IV, I thought that only a catheter was left in the arm and the needle removed with placement.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Apricot* 
The precautions involved in pulling out an IV are to try to keep sticky IV fluid from getting on stuff, to prevent the staff from getting needle sticks, and prevent you bleeding on stuff. If you're not worried about those things, it's sooo easy.

There is no needle in your arm after the IV is placed. They use the needle to make the hole into your vein, then a soft plastic flexible tube slides either through or over the needle into the vein, then they pull the needle out. So all you have in you is the soft tube. It's perfectly safe to just pull it out and apply pressure over the hole for several minutes to prevent bleeding and bruising. Or you could kink the IV line like a garden hose to stop the flow. They usually have some kind of stopper on the line that kinks it if you know how to use it.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jörð* 
I'd just apply pressure to the skin above the catheter and pull it out. I'd also make sure to slap the piss out of someone trying to medicate me without my consent.

Especially that second part. The SLAP is the most important.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

With an ordinary IV, no needlestick, you're right. I typically am doing in-and-out IV's with a butterfly needle, so there is a needlestick risk for me until I cap it. Sorry for the mis-communication.


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

You know, when your being basically raped by hospital personal left and right, the last thing on your mind is slapping a nurse for pushing meds without your consent. Once the IV is in, they put drugs into it. They don't ask you if that's okay, they speak over you as if you are not there, and they don't listen to your protests. These comments on this type of thread like "you should have slapped them" or "you should have kicked them" are very hurtful. It's like telling a woman who was raped, "well, you should have screamed".


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
Any update on the mom?? It would be nice to know what has happened since.

On me? There's nothing to update.







I'm in the middle of pregnancy #2 right now.


----------



## not now (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride* 
Or you could kink the IV line like a garden hose to stop the flow. They usually have some kind of stopper on the line that kinks it if you know how to use it.

All that will do is set the pump off beeping. A nurse will come in, fix it and it will beep again when you re-kink/close the roller clamp. If you really don't want it pull the IV out or disconnect the tubing from the J-loop. The IV will still be in you but the fluid will just leak on the floor.


----------



## chandasz (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm having a really hard time believing that just because you consent to care at a hospital-- that you have no say over what they do to you. I had understood that if you say "no" that anything that they do to you that you refuse contitutes assualt.

Have any of you spoken to lawyers? You have been assaulted.

I'm so sorry mamas. This is just not right. I am just so angry and apalled.

I'm curious what your plans are for baby #2? What was the reason you transferred to hospital if you were planning a UC?


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, I understand how totally pissed off I would be if someone tried to do that to me ( and I am a L&D RN too!) but why all the violence? Seriously, why threaten with violence? I just don't get it. Yes, I totally agree with someone trying to do something against your will, but let's get real here folks why are we talking so much about slapping nurses and hitting them with 2x4s?







I would suggest birthing at home or somewhere maybe more suited for yourself and then you could have a better experience.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluepetals* 
Ooh, thanks for asking that. I wanted to take my own out last time (it was just a saline drip after the birth, they left my IV in "just in case" and then the nurse ignored my many requests to get rid of it already! I was good and swollen for days afterward)

I could have written this myself.


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mytwogirls* 
Ok, I understand how totally pissed off I would be if someone tried to do that to me ( and I am a L&D RN too!) but why all the violence? Seriously, why threaten with violence? I just don't get it. Yes, I totally agree with someone trying to do something against your will, but let's get real here folks why are we talking so much about slapping nurses and hitting them with 2x4s?







I would suggest birthing at home or somewhere maybe more suited for yourself and then you could have a better experience.

Would you recommend using physical force to a woman to try to protect herself against someone who was trying to rape or assault her? Same thing.

And, the OP did plan a homebirth. She needed to transfer. So, does any woman who comes into the hospital for emergency reasons just be subjected to invasive procedures against her wishes simply because she entered the doors?

I empathize with the nurses. They are in a tough place since they are basically under the doc's thumb for their livelihoods, and yet they want to provide care for women. But if a nurse was forcibly holding my arm down and did not stop with me yelling/screaming "No!" then I would feel justified taking other measures (I'm not sure I would actually be able to follow through, though, as I was such a WIMP in labor, and just did whatever they told me to!).

Of course, the 2x4 comment was hyperbole for effect. I don't think anyone actually recommends that.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Because it's perfectly acceptable for a nurse to hold someone down and drug them against their will? That's not violence, it's self defense! It's just unfortunate that most often laboring women have more on their minds and can't defend themselves. It's tragic that they would even need to.


----------



## blue_bug (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Apricot* 
to prevent the staff from getting needle sticks,


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Apricot* 
With an ordinary IV, no needlestick, you're right. I typically am doing in-and-out IV's with a butterfly needle, so there is a needlestick risk for me until I cap it. Sorry for the mis-communication.


just to clarify again, you cannot get a needlestick from an inserted iv of ANY kind. there is NEVER a needle left in your skin. the needle is used to insert a plastic catheter and immediately removed. the ONLY thing left under your skin is a small, hollow plastic tube.

apricot, no such thing as an "in-and-out iv", i think you are referring to phelbotomy (drawing blood).


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mntnmom* 
The SLAP is the most important.

I sympathize completely with the normal, healthy desire to smack L&D staff under certain circumstances. All the same, I have to point out that a lot of what nurses do is not their idea; they are required to follow the OB's instructions even if the nurse disagrees with it. The nurse may have to go against a patient's wishes if she wants to keep her job. That does not make it right, but it does mean the nurse may not be solely responsible.

Quote:

Because it's perfectly acceptable for a nurse to hold someone down and drug them against their will? That's not violence, it's self defense!
I agree completely. Assault does not cease to be assault when it is committed by someone in scrubs. Women are entitled to defend their person, even while in labour.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chandasz* 
I'm curious what your plans are for baby #2? What was the reason you transferred to hospital if you were planning a UC?

It was a combination of not knowing what to actually expect (thinking that a few tablespoons of blood coming out ahead of the baby equated bleeding to death) and having no emotional support (as it turns out, my husband does not belong anywhere near childbirth).

I might have a midwife this time, might not. I'm holding my husband to the original agreement from last time that he violated before: we do not transfer unless I am unconcious. At this point I'd rather bleed to death at home.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chandasz* 
I'm having a really hard time believing that just because you consent to care at a hospital-- that you have no say over what they do to you. I had understood that if you say "no" that anything that they do to you that you refuse contitutes assualt.

Have any of you spoken to lawyers? You have been assaulted.

It's your word against theirs. Not to mention that pesky little consent form you have to sign or they won't let you have a room and usually ask you during a ctx...


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

I wonder if that is part of the reason having a doula makes such a huge difference in a hospital birth? Maybe an unrelated witness is enough to make them think twice?


----------



## not now (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabadger* 
All the same, I have to point out that a lot of what nurses do is not their idea; they are required to follow the OB's instructions even if the nurse disagrees with it. The nurse may have to go against a patient's wishes if she wants to keep her job.

Some hospitals make you sign an form stating that you will do all procedures even if you don't agree with them. My hospital did not require that of me.

If a doc tells me to do something that I don't agree with he can either find another nurse to do it or do it himself. I have a responsibility to myself and my patient. The doc is not my boss, he;s not even employed by the hospital I don't have to listen to him.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jörð* 
Because it's perfectly acceptable for a nurse to hold someone down and drug them against their will?

Uhh...the last time I checked I don't remember having an instructor tell me it was ok to hold a patient down against his/her own will. I have NEVER had to hold a patient down against their will nor would I ever do that. I guess I have never heard of that being done. No it is not acceptable for that and she should not have to put up that.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *not now* 
If a doc tells me to do something that I don't agree with he can either find another nurse to do it or do it himself. I have a responsibility to myself and my patient. The doc is not my boss, he;s not even employed by the hospital I don't have to listen to him.

EXACTLY! I have come across this situation in several cases and although you have to listen to him you don't always have to follow orders. We are a patient's advocate and if there are circumstances when you question the care of a patient it needs to be brought to attention.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue_bug* 
just to clarify again, you cannot get a needlestick from an inserted iv of ANY kind. there is NEVER a needle left in your skin. the needle is used to insert a plastic catheter and immediately removed. the ONLY thing left under your skin is a small, hollow plastic tube.

apricot, no such thing as an "in-and-out iv", i think you are referring to phelbotomy (drawing blood).

I DO run IV's with a needle left in place - I'm holding it with my hand to do a 10-15 minute run of IV antibiotics using a butterfly needle. No needle gets left in place, but I am not confusing it with phelbotomy, which I do several dozen times a week.

No mamas here need to worry about having a needle in their hospital IV line. I've only ever heard of or seen homebirth midwives do IV's that way.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue_bug* 
just to clarify again, you cannot get a needlestick from an inserted iv of ANY kind. there is NEVER a needle left in your skin. the needle is used to insert a plastic catheter and immediately removed. the ONLY thing left under your skin is a small, hollow plastic tube.

apricot, no such thing as an "in-and-out iv", i think you are referring to phelbotomy (drawing blood).

Actually, Apricot is correct - I was in the hospital for an injury and they ran a bag of saline with antiboitics and they did use a butterfly needle that was taped to my arm since it only took 30 minutes and they knew that I was deathly afraid of the big IV needle. Mine was definitely an IV drip and there was definiteely a needle in my arm - I had totally forgotten about my experience until she brought that up!


----------



## blue_bug (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Apricot* 
I DO run IV's with a needle left in place - I'm holding it with my hand to do a 10-15 minute run of IV antibiotics using a butterfly needle. No needle gets left in place, but I am not confusing it with phelbotomy, which I do several dozen times a week.

No mamas here need to worry about having a needle in their hospital IV line. I've only ever heard of or seen homebirth midwives do IV's that way.

wow, i've been in the medical field for 11 yrs, and was taught that this was no longer a utilized method due mainly to safety concerns. i am VERY suprised that your hospital continues to allow this, and should be recognized as quite the exception, but i do stand corrected.









the standard practice is to insert a saline or heparin lock, and this can be done with the same size needle as the butterfly, although with a small needle like that not all medicines can be given through it. (some are very thick)


----------



## TayTaysMama (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mytwogirls* 
Uhh...the last time I checked I don't remember having an instructor tell me it was ok to hold a patient down against his/her own will. I have NEVER had to hold a patient down against their will nor would I ever do that. I guess I have never heard of that being done. No it is not acceptable for that and she should not have to put up that.

When my arm was held down by the nurse, I don't think that SHE thought she was doing anything wrong. I think she thought that I was just a woman in labor who was ranting about having an IV. I don't think that she really thought that I didn't want her to do it, despite my cussing her out!

I think that is part of the problem with having a natural birth in a hospital. IMO most nurses don't get to see a natural birth that often and they think that ALL women want IV's and meds during birth so they don't ever second guess sticking an IV into someone.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

What's that article - you buy the hospital ticket, you get the hospital ride? That's not intended to be a put-down for women that don't want something at get it anyway. It's just a description of the way most hospitals work. There's a checklist of standard options and it's hard to get something off or onto that list.

I am grateful for nurses that can place IVs in thrashing people - having been that trashing person who still WANTED the IV - the IV that would have pain medication for what turned out to be a kidney stone.

I think it is helpful to have phrases like "I DO NOT CONSENT" in your vocabulary to break through the barrier of "what does the laboring women want when she says 'no, no, no, don't'" Does she not want the contraction? Not want her arm help still for the IV? Not want the IV at all? Not want the vaginal exam she's getting set up for? Not want the hospital gown? Not want the counterpressure on her sacrum? I can see why the nurse never thinks that it's the IV the mama doesn't want.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue_bug* 
wow, i've been in the medical field for 11 yrs, and was taught that this was no longer a utilized method due mainly to safety concerns. i am VERY suprised that your hospital continues to allow this, and should be recognized as quite the exception, but i do stand corrected.









the standard practice is to insert a saline or heparin lock, and this can be done with the same size needle as the butterfly, although with a small needle like that not all medicines can be given through it. (some are very thick)

I was treated at one of the larger hospitals in the Chicago area and the way Apricot described it is exactly how they ran my IV so it must be more common than you think.


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

Jumping in late on this topic, but I took out my own IVs after DS was born. They weren't even hooked up to anything, and they were hurting me...they even left bruises once I pulled them out because they'd been left in for so long. I just pulled off the tape and slid it out of my hand. I asked repeatedly if they could be taken out because they were hurting...no one cared.









Here's a silly question, though: if you remove an active IV, will the medication drip out all over the place?


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Yep.


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

I figured. What should you do in that situation then, if you still want to remove it? Tie a knot in the line?







No seriously...


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I would say let it drip. If you're feeling nice, grab a towel and throw it underneath. If they didn't want to have to mop the floor they should have listened to you.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

There are various types of clamps but somewhere below the bag on the line there is a clamp. You'll either need to pinch it closed or roll a little wheel one way to close it. The downside to this is that the pump will alarm as being occluded and the nurse will come check it. Course, you could just turn the pump off or hit alarm silence.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
I would say let it drip. If you're feeling nice, grab a towel and throw it underneath. If they didn't want to have to mop the floor they should have listened to you.









You rock!

I could _totally_ see myself doing a rebellious IV rip-out and then worrying about the mess I'm leaving . . .


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chandasz* 
I'm having a really hard time believing that just because you consent to care at a hospital-- that you have no say over what they do to you. I had understood that if you say "no" that anything that they do to you that you refuse contitutes assualt.

Have any of you spoken to lawyers? You have been assaulted.

I haven't spoken to any lawyers yet because so far I can't get past the person who answers the phone. In other words, no lawyers will even talk to me even though the assault I suffered resulted in a severe emotional injury; PTSD, PPD and anxiety. From what I can gather, I can't sue for medical malpractice because there would need to be a physical injury or death, and I can't sue for personal injury because the injury suffered was not physical. No lawyer of any sort will take these cases because they are impossible to win. The defense can simply file 100's of OB's through the court room who will testify that I received the standard of care for laboring and birthing women. It is very similar to how there are "laws" to say you can breastfeed in public, but anyone who wants to can just kick you off their plane or out of their restaurant for doing it and there is nothing you can do about it. There are supposedly laws in place to protect my patients rights, and there is the whole "informed consent" bit, but there is no recourse if my patients rights are violated or if I did not give informed consent, even if my DH and doula were there to witness this fact.

So to answer your concern, "no" means nothing in a hospital. If you say "no", especially if you are a woman in labor and are therefore viewed as being childlike and out of your mind, then you have no ability to stop what is happening to you by simply saying "no". It would take physical action, however, it is highly unlikely that any laboring or birthing woman would be in a physical or emotional state where she was able to physically fight back. It is a pretty absurd suggestion actually.


----------

